# Stilvorlagen / gibt's die (noch) nicht im FH 9?



## Margit_ (14. Dezember 2006)

Liebe Kollegen,

wieder mal ein verzeifeltes Posting aus dem gestalterischen Mittelalter...

...ja, ich arbeite immer noch mit dem Freehand 9,... 
einfach weil ich zu faul bin für die neueren Versionen, hauptsächlich weil ich mich nicht an die Unübersichtlichkeit gewöhnen will....

 Zum erstenmal brauche ich nun 
aber wirklich dringend eine Art Funktion 
für "STILVORLAGE" oder Ähnliches 
(also ich kenn das nur ausm XPress und ich glaub im Dreamweaver gibts das auch, und im Word auch!)
das man einfach ein paar Eigenschaften für einen Text angibt 
(zB Schriftgrösse, Art, Satz,... und das man das mit einem Mausklick auf jeden weiteren aus dem Word importierten Text anwenden kann)

Mit der Hilfe-Funktion bin ich nicht fündig geworden,
und im Netz fand ich zwar schon genau das, aber das dürfte das Freehand MX (oder 10) sein, oder? http://www.christianeberling.de/KLASSEN/pdf/fh/TypowerkStil0506.pdf

Weiss jemand weiter?

Liebe Grüße,
Danke

Margit


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
ja aber die Stielvorlagen müßte es auch in FH 9 schon geben.
Das Fenster heißt Stile und müßte unter Fenster > Stile zu finden sein.

Gruß


----------

